# Wie ordne ich Fotos in HTML eine gemeinsame Größe zu?



## SAM27 (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Unsere Page hat inzwischen zu wenig Speicherplatz, so daß ich mir free Webspace (bei airmode.de) besorgt habe um unsere Fotos "outzusourcen". Dies sind ziemlich viele Bilder, die , in ihrer Originalgröße dargestellt, weit über eine Bildschirmgröße hinausgehen. Deshalb will ich nicht jedem einzelnen Bild Länge und Breite zuordnen, sondern dies nur einmal machen. Wie/wo geht das? 
Jedes Bild ist verlinkt, das Foto öffnet sich in einem Extra-Fenster
Ich bin HTML-Anfänger...

Habt vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## schutzgeist (3. Mai 2005)

Sind die Bilder alle gleich groß?


----------



## SAM27 (3. Mai 2005)

Nein, mal 1600 x 1200 mal 2048 x 1536 oder auch etwas zugeschnitten. 
Es soll am Ende nur ein Bild auf einen Bildschirm passen, oder auch circa die Hälfte des Schirms einnehmen. Wie viel leerer Hintergrund dann drumrum ist, ist egal.


----------



## tjarkhh (3. Mai 2005)

bildgrosse.php:

```
<?php 
   $größe = 'width="800" height="800" ';
   ?>
```
 
   standart.html

```
<html>
   <img src="dein bild" <?php include(bildgrosse.php); echo $größe >
   </html>
```
 
  im Exploer.

```
<html>
    <img src="dein bild" width="800" height="800">
    </html>
```


----------



## SAM27 (3. Mai 2005)

Ok, hab ich kapiert. Doch wenn ich richtig versteh, ist unter "dein Bild" der jeweils individuelle Name anzugeben. D.h. der Code muß wieder bei jedem einzelnen Bild stehen, oder?


----------



## tjarkhh (3. Mai 2005)

ja ich denke das du das verstanden hast, nochmal ein beispiel falls ein misverständnis hier ist.

```
<html>
<img src="bild_1.jpg" <?php include(bildgrosse.php); echo $größe >
 <br>
 <img src="bild_2.jpg" <?php include(bildgrosse.php); echo $größe >
 <br>
 <img src="bild_3.jpg" <?php include(bildgrosse.php); echo $größe >
 </html>
```


----------



## saschaf (4. Mai 2005)

@tjarkhh: Wozu sollte man hier php Verwenden? Ich versteh den Sinn hier nicht. Du kannst die Größenangabe genausogut gleich im HTML-Teil angeben. 


```
<html>
<img src="bild_1.jpg" width="800" height="800">
<br>
<img src="bild_2.jpg" width="800" height="800" >
<br>
<img src="bild_3.jpg" width="800" height="800" >
</html>
```

Außerdem: Einen "HTML-Anfänger" mit PHP helfen zu wollen, halte ich nicht für eine große Hilfe.

@SAM27: Allen Bildern eine Größe zu zuweisen, ist sicher keine schöne Lösung. Denn wenn du auch zugeschnittene Bilder hast (also keine konstante Seitenverhältnisse) werden eingige Bilder verzerrt dargestellt. Rechne doch besser alle Bilder auf eine darstellbare Größe runter, damit erledigt sich wahrscheinlich auch dein Speicherplatz-Problem.


----------

